# SOLD! VINTAGE Suede Harrington Jacket--Likely 1960s.



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*VINTAGE Suede Harrington Jacket--Likely 1960s.*

Made under the "Kurland" Label by Star Sportswear.

c. 38, 40. Measurements:

Chest: 21 1/2
Sleeve: 24 3/4
Shoulder: 18 1/4
Length: 23 1/4

The Star Sportswear Mfg Co. was founded in 1918 and was located in Lynn Massachusetts. The company closed in the early 1990s. They had been awarded one government contract for A-2s in 1942, and so have a respectable pedigree as an American leather clothier.

This suede Harrington jacket likely dates from the 1960s. The lovely rich honey-coloured suede that is was cut from is clearly of very high quality, as it is still lovely and supple without a hint of stiffness. It has also developed a lovely grain in the areas of hardest wear which give it a wonderful character and patina.

It has a knit collar, hem, and cuffs--with the exception of a single missed stitch on the collar these are all in very good condition with no mothing or pulls. The jacket has two deep slash handwarmer pockets on the front and a single interior pocket; these are all lined in cotton duck. The jacket is fully lined in what appears to be satin.

The main zipper is an original Serval, which was made in the Serval factory in Queens, NY.This moves beautifully smoothly.

The jacket does have some blotches and marks acquired over the last 50 years, but these just add character. This is a lovely wearable piece of Americana that will serve you well for years to come!

*Asking just $29, or offer, boxed, shipped, and insured in the USA.*


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Available


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Still available!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Still available!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bump!


----------

